# Any Ricoh Ri 3000 or 6000 Owners out there?



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

I am wondering if anyone has any experience yet with these printers and if they would recommend it over the new brother gtx or competing DTG machines. How is the maintenance, print quality, speeds, and company support so far in particular?

Thanks


----------



## wildart (Dec 30, 2017)

I own Brother GTX and I'm dissapointed about auto cleaning which I can't disable. I'm also interested of Ri 6000


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

wildart said:


> I own Brother GTX and I'm dissapointed about auto cleaning which I can't disable. I'm also interested of Ri 6000


Its interesting to see a new brother gtx owner interested in another printer already. I am so curious to see peoples experience with the RI 6000. The salesman I have been speaking with has been super helpful but I love hearing from the forum members experiences.


----------



## tusa (Apr 27, 2014)

Isn't Ri 6000 just Anajet with Ricoh name?


----------



## Striker7 (Jan 9, 2018)

Check out OmniPrint International the Free Jet 330TX PLUS definitely recommend it. Talk to David


----------

